# Financing Equitment



## JP12687 (Nov 29, 2005)

Ok, so i still do some work for a small community theatre i have been with for years, their equitment is old and dying, but we dont have $ to shell out to be able to purchase new equitment, or even afford used equitment.

Does anybody finance new and used equitment(ie lighting board/lights/dimmers)????

we can prob. afford like $200-$300 a month max, but we could spread it over a couple of years.

What are my options??


----------



## soundlight (Nov 29, 2005)

Look around for places that are replacing their equipment. The rich places. They'll put thier old boards, often still new technology, away in a closet and not touch them. Ask the right person, and you'll get one for free. Then, go to sites like ebay and get the stuff that the rental houses are moving out, and check places like www.usedlighting.com, www.soundbroker.com, www.solarisnetwork.com, www.gearsource.com, and www.lightbroker.com.

I got a free Colortran Encore 48/96 for my school using the above described technique for free gear.

Par Can fixtures (48's and 56's) are underestimated fixtures. They can be really useful in places where a much more expensive fixtures are often used. Then hunt down used barndoors for free.

You just have to kind of make it your personal vendetta to get new gear. That's what I'm doing this year with my school.


----------



## Mayhem (Nov 29, 2005)

Most larger vendors should be able to help you with financing equipment but look into the interest that they charge because it may be cheaper in the long run to take out a loan to purchase what is needed.

Also, you are best off to ignore the income of upcoming shows and base your budget on what you could afford to repay if no work is coming in. This way you are not screwed if something happens and a few shows get cancelled or ticket sales are not what you expected.


----------



## BillESC (Nov 30, 2005)

We work with several leasing companies for capital projects that may have a product you could use.

A lease to own with a $ 1.00 put might be of interest to your theatre. If you have decent credit it works like this.

On a $ 5,000.00 purchase with a term of 60 months your monthly payments can be as low as $ 114.50. When the last payment is made, the leasing company sends you an invoice for $ 1.00, when paid the equipment is yours.


----------



## JP12687 (Nov 30, 2005)

Bill, what companies would you recomend for a lighting board?


----------



## BillESC (Nov 30, 2005)

I'd need to know more about your theatre.

Number of dimmer circuits.
Number of fixtures.
Control protocol.
Use of intelligent fixtures.
Budget.
Desired memory capacity.


----------



## JP12687 (Dec 1, 2005)

60 dimmers, about 80 fixtures, dmx, none, not much, whatever we can afford.


----------



## BillESC (Dec 1, 2005)

I believe you would do well with the ETC Express 24/48




This is a budget board with lots of power and features

http://www.etcconnect.com/products/products.asp?4


----------



## JP12687 (Dec 1, 2005)

bill i was asking for your recomendation on the actual leasing company. based on you z^ing you work with a few of them.


----------



## BillESC (Dec 1, 2005)

You can call Chris Rushing at IFC Credit Corp.

888-554-4432, ext. 445

Tell him Bill Cronheim of Entertainment Systems Corporation sent you.


----------

